# Halloween Crafts: Zombie Vampire Feltie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finished my very first zombie feltie for a birthday gift:

DSCF5172 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5174 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He is now living with a very nice lady


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is pretty darn cute!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I felt this needed saying - Great job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Groan, DarkLore. You really felt you had to go there?

He's soo cute Roxy. I love all the detail you put into him. If I have him I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him and pat him and pet him and rub him and caress him and never let him go.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats Felting adorable


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is so cute. I hope your thinking about a whole Halloween collection!!! 
Watch out _Ugly Dolls_!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Roxy my birthday was last month and it never got to my house????  Just kidding the person that received it is very lucky! He is adorable in a sort of scary way!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very cute Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Joisey, there's always next year

And thanks for the kind comments, all. The pattern for this little guy came from the book "Zombie Felties". I did enlarge it 120% before cutting it out since my eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. Ha! I managed to stay away from the felt puns.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Excuse me for button in Wildcat, but if you felt the need to pun, you should sew go for it. 

I just can't help myself.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Roxy, I missed this, that is a cool little gift you made there. Those are the gifts that are so remembered, to get something custom made.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it! I felt happy the moment I saw it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

aww! its such a cute little monster!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute!! my kids would love that.... and me to.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys I have another one in mind which I'll have to hybridize from a couple patterns. I promised Spooky1 I'd make something for him


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, very cute...great job Roxy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How do I get on your birthday gifts to make and give list? You are so creative. I am so jealous.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

awww adorable!!! My kids and nieces and nephews would loves these!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Adorable in a gruesome, kind of monster way! You are very talented young lady! Take a bow!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

too cute.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That makes me want to do a tree with halloween felties all over it. I love that.


----------

